

CSS3 Multiple Columns - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/css3-multiple-columns-course-cascading-style-sheets-csscss3-part-31/26639

======
laumars
I hate complaining about tutorials because it's somewhat ungrateful towards
those who invest their free time to share knowledge. But it's a real pity this
is only a video. Some accompanying example code would have invaluable
(particularly for dyslexics like myself who's so find it easier to follow
source code than spoken languages).

Minor criticism aside, this is an issue with CSS that I've struggled with in
the past, so I welcome anyone who takes the time to explain it.

~~~
killerpopiller
I thought responsive css-frameworks like foundation or bootstrap make this
easy to implement.

And indeed, I also prefer a written tut, it's just faster and easier to
digest.

~~~
laumars
I'm a Linux / UNIX sys admin and developer by trade. Web development is more a
hobby than anything. So I tend to avoid frameworks because I enjoy the "fun"
of creating things from scratch.

~~~
ZoFreX
You might want to look at grid systems - there's a lot available and they're
generally quite small, but also add a lot of value. If you really want to make
from scratch you could make your own :)

~~~
laumars
Yeah, I did make some frameworks myself.

I appreciate the suggestions, but for me, half the fun is writing the systems
myself. It's also why I went to the trouble of building my own CMS even though
there are dozens of perfectly capable ones already available.

------
baby
I'm very skeptical about these tutorials since codecasts[1] came around. We
have new ways to learn that are way more efficient than before, why not using
them?

[1] <http://cssdeck.com/codecasts>

